# WM Zihuatanejo--Which studio rooms are best??



## loosefeet (Sep 11, 2016)

We are considering going to the WM in Zihuatanejo (now that I can spell it).  It's quite confusing re:  the difference between the rooms:  1 king studio, studio, studio hotel.  Studio hotel takes more points, so I assume balcony room.  The website states the smaller studio rooms do not have balconies--which ones are these?  The only one that sleeps 4 is the studio hotel room-do they have balconies?  
There are very few 1 BR--so unable to get those.  
Has anyone stayed there and can decipher the room types better?


----------

